# General > Politics >  Your Views On The Right To Die Debate

## cptdodger

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34208624

From the above link - 

MP's are to debate whether some  terminally ill people in England and Wales should be allowed to end  their lives with medical supervision. Under a proposed new law,  patients with a clear desire to end their lives would be prescribed a  lethal dose of drugs by two doctors, but only the patient would be  allowed to take them.

While this is just for England and Wales, should the same debate be heard in Holyrood for the terminally ill in Scotland ?

----------


## golach

Definately yes, I would sign up for this.

----------


## rob murray

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34208624
> 
> From the above link - 
> 
> MP's are to debate whether some  terminally ill people in England and Wales should be allowed to end  their lives with medical supervision. Under a proposed new law,  patients with a clear desire to end their lives would be prescribed a  lethal dose of drugs by two doctors, but only the patient would be  allowed to take them.
> 
> While this is just for England and Wales, should the same debate be heard in Holyrood for the terminally ill in Scotland ?


Have Holyrood not already debated this topic and rejected it.... ie Margo macdonalds End of Life Assistance Bill  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11876821? also  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8471553.stm

----------


## cptdodger

I knew about that Rob, but as it is in the news again, I think it should be revisited, and looked at again in Scotland.

This is something she said in 2008 -

In July 2008, MacDonald co-operated with BBC Scotland in the making of a documentary about assisted dying. As a Parkinson's sufferer, MacDonald had long been a campaigner for assisted dying, saying that -



_"As someone with a degenerative condition – Parkinson's – this debate  is not a theory with me. The possibility of having the worst form of  the disease at the end of life has made me think about unpleasant  things. I feel strongly that, in the event of losing my dignity or being  faced with the prospect of a painful or protracted death, I should have  the right to choose to curtail my own, and my family's, suffering."_

----------


## theone

I think it should definitely be discussed.

The in's and out's of it are complicated, there will be many different opinions but it's well worthy of debate.

----------


## cptdodger

MP's reject "Right To Die Law" - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34208624

I wonder how many of these MP's actually asked their constituents, their opinion, after all are they not speaking on behalf of us?

----------


## squidge

This was debated in the Scottish Parliament in May - this year and the proposal to introduce for right to die legislation was defeated. MSPs were allowed a free vote - to vote the way their conscience dictates. I was disappointed. I would like to see right to die legislation implemented. I think that it's actually about having a good death, something we don't talk about enough

----------


## davth

SquidgeWe agree!!!!👍

----------

